# Eircom 2010 Esop payment



## robbie00 (1 Feb 2010)

Anyone know if a payment for 2010 will be paid?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Feb 2010)

We have closed discussion of this topic as it has been impossible to moderate.


----------

